# Video: The Complete History of Arda and Middle-earth



## Berzelmayr (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## ZehnWaters (Aug 19, 2022)

Berzelmayr said:


>


Very nice! Reminds me how little we know about the years of the Lamps


----------

